# Adresses mails erronées iPad



## EX2945 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous. 

Question toute simple mais à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse sur mon iPad.
j´ai des adresses emails qui ne sont plus valables mais que le carnet d´adresse a enregistré un jour, exemple j´ecris un nouveau mail et entre le nom du destinataire "X" pour Xavier, il me propose 3 adresses, mais une seule est la bonne et je ne me rappelle jamais laquelle. Où aller supprimer dans sa base de données les adresses inutiles ? Ces adresses 
n´apparaîssent pas toutes dans le carnet d´adresse directement, donc je ne sais pas où je peux les supprimer... 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Michke (2 Août 2010)

EX2945 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Question toute simple mais à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse sur mon iPad.
> j´ai des adresses emails qui ne sont plus valables mais que le carnet d´adresse a enregistré un jour, exemple j´ecris un nouveau mail et entre le nom du destinataire "X" pour Xavier, il me propose 3 adresses, mais une seule est la bonne et je ne me rappelle jamais laquelle. Où aller supprimer dans sa base de données les adresses inutiles ? Ces adresses
> ...




j'ai exactement le même probleme , j'ai une adresse dans mail de l'ipad , je ne sais pas la supprimer car elle n'apparait dans aucun carnet d'adresse sur mon imac.
j'ai posé la question dans 3 autres forum Mac ou ipad , personne ne m'a donné la solution jusque maintenant.


----------



## Michke (3 Août 2010)

probleme résolu avec une restauration de l'ipad


----------



## EX2945 (9 Août 2010)

Heu j ai effectue une restauration de l Ipad, mais le probleme persiste...


----------



## lhallier (1 Septembre 2011)

pour transférer mes contacts du Carnet d adresses je sélectionne les groupes à transférer, 
Appliquer. ce qui est transféré est incomplet ou comporte des noms qui ne sont plus dans les «*Groupes*»??


----------

